# Fairview farm..Cambridgeshire 2015



## Mikeymutt (Dec 5, 2015)

Visited this one rubex after I found it online.did not know really what to expect.it really is in an isolated spot with no road to it.we parked up and rubex was climbing over the gate and I thought I would go very at the same time thinking it was a big strong farm gate.then the whole thing leant forward and I went head first into a load of mud and nearly a puddle.after a bit of a trek to it.we found it.the place is stripped bare and even out here there was graffiti in the place which shocked us being in such an isolated spot.i reckon this place was a beautiful house once.the sheds outside had nearly all collapsed in and were in a very dangerous state.there was a lovely well out the back as well with a concrete lid on it.the place is up for sale for 1.2 million.but I think that's more for the land it comes with rather than the house..the place really is bare so it was do the best with what I had..


----------



## smiler (Dec 6, 2015)

I enjoyed this, best traditional farmhouse kitchen I've seen in awhile and the inevitable BS, fantastic fotos Mikey, Thanks
ps
When you took your tumble, how long did it take Rubex to stop laughing?


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 6, 2015)

smiler said:


> I enjoyed this, best traditional farmhouse kitchen I've seen in awhile and the inevitable BS, fantastic fotos Mikey, Thanks
> ps
> When you took your tumble, how long did it take Rubex to stop laughing?


Thank you smiler..there is always a bs everywhere we go it seems..luckily she did not see the tumble


----------



## smiler (Dec 6, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> Visited this one rubex after I found it online.did not know really what to expect.it really is in an isolated spot with no road to it.we parked up and rubex was climbing over the gate and I thought I would go very at the same time thinking it was a big strong farm gate.then the whole thing leant forward and I went head first into a load of mud and nearly a puddle.after a bit of a trek to it.we found it.the place is stripped bare and even out here there was graffiti in the place which shocked us being in such an isolated spot.i reckon this place was a beautiful house once.the sheds outside had nearly all collapsed in and were in a very dangerous state.there was a lovely well out the back as well with a concrete lid on it.the place is up for sale for 1.2 million.but I think that's more for the land it comes with rather than the house..the place really is bare so it was do the best with what I had..





Mikeymutt said:


> Thank you smiler..there is always a bs everywhere we go it seems..luckily she did not see the tumble



Shame that, I was looking forward to her comments


----------



## HughieD (Dec 6, 2015)

As always beautifully photographed Mikey.


----------



## Rubex (Dec 6, 2015)

Haha it's a good job I didn't see you fall off that fence because I wouldn't have let you live it down all day! It's also a very very good job you didn't knock me off that fence into the mud otherwise I'd have kicked your ass lol great photos! I liked the walk down to this one - nice and relaxing


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Dec 6, 2015)

You've taken quite a few brilliant pictures here.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 6, 2015)

Rubex said:


> Haha it's a good job I didn't see you fall off that fence because I wouldn't have let you live it down all day! It's also a very very good job you didn't knock me off that fence into the mud otherwise I'd have kicked your ass lol great photos! I liked the walk down to this one - nice and relaxing



Ha ha I am not to worried about your threats.you would not hurt me really  ..it was a really nice walk to it


----------



## smiler (Dec 6, 2015)

Rubex said:


> Haha it's a good job I didn't see you fall off that fence because I wouldn't have let you live it down all day! It's also a very very good job you didn't knock me off that fence into the mud otherwise I'd have kicked your ass lol great photos! I liked the walk down to this one - nice and relaxing



You'd have to let him drain your flask first Rubex, even then I'm not sure he'd do it, our Mikey comes across as a proper gentleman, you on the other hand!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## URBANMYTH (Dec 6, 2015)

Great report you two really do find some great places great photos mikey !!


----------



## TheNarrator (Dec 7, 2015)

Great photos, them youths manage to graffiti anything thatz not lived in


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 7, 2015)

Shame about it's state it's been a nice layout and the barn has some age to it too. Brill set of shots,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 7, 2015)

Shame about the state it's in,has been a nice layout in it's day and the barn has some age about it too. Brill shots and thanks for sharing.


----------

